
How to encode two integers into a single integer - helloiloveyou
https://twitter.com/mike_alche/status/1276632676259246085
======
billsimms
Alternate the digits, or the bits, of the two numbers and prepend 0's onto the
shorter number if needed. Accomplishes this in 2n digits or bits instead of
2^n.

